# Tender repair



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My new to me 322 Hudson had a broken step on the tender shell. Instead of using a replacement step that always seem shorter than the original, I went a different route.I had a nice SIT Hudson shell with all 4 steps, and I decided to use that one instead. I put a piece of masking tape over the hole from the inside, and then filled the hole on top with 5 minute JB Weld. I then added small pieces of model,(hobby) coal to the mix, and let it dry. I then masked off only the top of the tender,(coal pile),and painted it flat black. It came out, in my opinion, pretty good. The next time, if I have the opportunity to do this repair again, I'll use smaller coal. And as a added tip, I use pin-striping tape from the local auto parts store to mask off small parts or curves where standard tape just doesn't work














. It's very sticky, and it's pliable....


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice job flyernut. The coal size looks fine to me. A tip for you on coal. I have used fish tank black rocks. Since it is a little shiny, you may want to spray a coat of flat black or semi-gloss black to tone it down or leave it as it comes from the bag. You can get a good size bag cheap. I know there are different types of coal from shiny, sometimes oily, to flat black dusty coal so any shade of black would work. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks good to me.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

A very nice repair and who would ever know it was a S.I.T. unit. I have looked for replacement steps for the Hudson's and have found the front ones but I have not yet found a full one for the rear step only just the very end of the step. Here is a JB weld repair and re paint on a rear step that came with a tender shell I found on eBay. Its not the best close up but is on in motion. If you find the full rear steps please let me know as I have several New Your Central's
that need them.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice job. Can't live without good ole' JB Weld and work on these trains. 

Kenny


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Fresh JB Weld and Duct tape can't be beat


----------

